# Kennel Mats



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

A Buddy Has Built A New Kennel Building And I't Has Floor Heat. He's Looking For Kennel Decking / Mats For Each Inside Run To Give The Dogs A Place To Bed Down Off The Concrete. What Would Anyone Recommend?
Dennis


----------



## wetland_retrievers (Jul 22, 2005)

I use Kuranda beds and horse mats.
The raised decking is a good idea as well. Just be ready for it to get chewed on.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Kennel deck is good. That's what we use. Horse/stall mats can be irritating to some dogs.

Angie


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm a satisfied user of http://www.kenneldeck.com/ for several years, but not on a heated floor.


----------



## BBradley (Nov 11, 2007)

I would have to agree with Angie. My BLM developed chronic cough that the vet treated for presumed kennel cough but nothing worked until I removed the horsestall mats. Within 24 hours his symptoms had resolved.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Thanks! I'm Concerned About The Heated Floor Thing. He's Just Looking At Slapping Wood Together And I Said "chew City". This Will Give Him Some Thoughts And Ideas. I've Told Him To Join The Forum And Get All The Imput He Wants, Needs. And ! 
Thanks 
Dennis
Ps: Got To Be The Best Site, Still!!


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

DEN/TRU/CRU said:


> Thanks! I'm Concerned About The Heated Floor Thing. He's Just Looking At Slapping Wood Together And I Said "chew City". This Will Give Him Some Thoughts And Ideas. I've Told Him To Join The Forum And Get All The Imput He Wants, Needs. And !
> Thanks
> Dennis
> Ps: Got To Be The Best Site, Still!!



With radiant heat, it will not matter what solid surface you put down, it will absorb the heat. Even a raised bed will be warm.


----------

